# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ismail Lulani

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Jeton e punon ne Shkoder - Shqiperi

Prej 30 vitesh ka ekspozuar veprat e tija :
ne Pekin, Shangaj, Rome, Paris, Bukuresht, Beograd, Podgorice, Prishtine, Boston, New York, Bruksel, Greqi, Turqi, Egjipt, Tunisi, Irlande, etj.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Pikture prej vaj

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

pikture

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

piktura

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

..........

----------


## Brari

Kto dite i ndjeri Ismail Lulani mbylli syte ne qytetin e Shkodres.

----------


## Fiori

Ismail Lulani lindi në Tuz (Mal i Zi) ne vitin 1933, jetoi e punoi në Shkodër. Mbaroi shkollën për ndihmës mjek dhe më pas vazhdoi studimet në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve në vitet 1963-1967. Në 1967 mbaroi Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Tiranë . Punoi si profesor në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Tiranë e pastaj profesor në Liceun Artistik "Prek Jakova", Shkodër e më pas piktor në profesion të lirë.

I. Lulani ishte shumë aktiv në krijimtarinë e tij. Ka pikturuar tema historike, pejsazhe, portreteKishte mbi 50 vjet që krijonte në të gjitha gjinitë e pikturës. Piktura ka qenë pasioni i hershëm i tij i mbartur që nga koha e fëmijërisë. Vit pas viti ky pasion iu shtua aq sa djaloshi në ato kohë nisi të ndiqte kurset e pikturës pranë shtëpisë së kulturës në Shkodër e më pas mori rrugën drejt Insitutit të Lartë të Arteve. Mori pjesë në të gjitha ekspozitat e hapura në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe në ekspozitat kombëtare në Tiranë. Ishte një nga themeluesit e Shkollës së Arteve Vizive në Shkodër.

Për meritat e tij në fushën e pikturës dhe kontributin që dha për zhvillimin e Kulturës Shqiptare është nderuar me tituj të ndryshëm nga qeveria.

Në 1979 iu akordua titulli " Piktor i Merituar",
Në 1989 titulli i larte - "Piktor i Popullit", titulli "Naim Frasheri" i Klasit te pare.
Me 1999 mori pjesë në Biennalen e Romës në seksionin Arte Visive dhe u nderua me Medaljen e Argjendtë.

Punimet e tij gjenden në të gjithë botën (kryesisht shtetet europiane).Rreth 20 krijime të penelit të tij janë në arkivën e Galerisë së Arteve.

Ndryshoi jetë në tetor, 2002!

----------


## Fiori

*Gjergj Elez Alia*
(_punim ne vaj_)

----------


## Fiori

*Një nga Betejat e Skënderbeut*
(_punim në vaj_)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Vallja* (oil on painting):

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Karo Mahmut Pasha Bushatlliu*. Oil painting, dimensionet: 68x80cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ali Pash Tepelena*, Oil painting, dimensionet: 72x90cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Beteja e Karamahmud Pash Bushatlliut*, Oil painting, dimensionet: 115x90cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Plaku dhe Plaka*, Oil painting.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Plaku dhe Gjeli*, Oil painting, dimensionet: 60x52cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Në treg*, Oil Painting, dimensionet: 74x54cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Gratë* Oil painting, dimensionet: 74x54cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Plaka* Oil painting, dimensionet: 63x64cm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Vallja e Shqiponjës* Oil Painting.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Nusja dhe Krushku*, punim në vaj, dimensioni: 74x54cm

----------

